# Another small fond problem since new photoshop installation



## Tom75 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi again,

since I have installed photoshop on my new imac I also noticed that there are obviously some fonts missing because I am getting a window when opening a specific document that some text layers contain fonts that are missing and that I need to replace the missing fonts before i can use them.

Now I don´t want to replace the fonts with something else because they dont fit. Is there any way to get missing fonts into photoshop or what can I do about this?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you still have the old computer?  You'll just need to go find them in the Library/Fonts folders and copy them over to the new iMac.  They're probably in the Library/Fonts folder in your user account.


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks I will check that but does that work between windows 7 and mac?

regards,
tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably - fonts are pretty standardised.  Which windows version were you on?  I'll try to track down a folder path for you.


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 11, 2013)

windows 7


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2013)

Apparently they're stored in Windows/Fonts  - that was easier than expected!  LOL


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Tom75 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the help everybody, it simply worked to copy the missing fonts over.

Regards,
tom


----------



## enigma (Jun 4, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Apparently they're stored in Windows/Fonts  - that was easier than expected!  LOL



Is that C://Windows/Fonts ??


__________
Free hosting


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 4, 2013)

Of course. 

Hal

Welcome to the forum!


----------

